# Please vote for IU music student in nationwide contest!



## robephil (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello! I'm a graduate bassoon student at Indiana University. I'm hoping that all the Talk Classical faithful and fellow music-lovers can kindly help me out with a little project that my group and I have taken on. I'm in a bassoon quartet called the No Repeats Bassoon Quartet and we've just entered a contest called Be The Wonder. Our quartet is comprised of 4 graduate students at IU. The contest is being sponsored by the Foxwoods Casino in Connecticut and the contestants submit their version of Foxwoods's classic commercial jingle called "The Wonder of it All" to the contest website. Foxwoods is looking for the most unique and impressive version. Anyway, needless to say, but a bassoon quartet arrangement is most certain unique and I think it sounds pretty darn cool. The submissions are posted online and people go and vote on the website for their favorites. The Top 10 vote-getters are invited to the finals to compete for a grand prize that includes a promotional/advertising package and many other great things that would help my group get our career started in a big way.

Our bassoon quartet would greatly appreciate if you'd quickly head over to the website and vote for the No Repeats Bassoon Quartet. Every vote helps and I hope you can count on you. The link is below. We'd absolutely love to get classical music in the media spotlight (and I'm sure your would too)! Please note that you do have to register to vote but you DO NOT need to give your cell phone number nor a real email address and it only takes 30 seconds. Thanks for your vote in advance and I hope you have a great start to your year!

http://www.bethewonder.com/artist_profile.aspx?id=767ae64b-d39e-4d40-8f6d-146f25293a23

-robephil


----------

